# Red Cherry Shrimp/Ghost Shrimp Tank Questions



## KevinEdgar (Jun 5, 2014)

If you're using low light plants you don't need c02. Put the light wherever it asthetically pleases you, whether it is a hood or suspended bar. But that light seems a bit narrow for a 10 gallon. 

disclaimer: I am new to this, so I am giving advice based off my short experience.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Ghost shrimp EAT cherries, just so you know.

No, you don't need co2. Shrimp don't like it anyway, and it sometimes kills them if they get too much.

You don't need uv light for shrimp. Just enough lighting to grow their plants. Low-med light is good for a shrimp tank. Good plants- moss, crypts, elodea, various stem plants, floaters, etc.

I use a fugeray led on my 29 gallon shrimp tank. It works pretty well, but there are many other options. A daylight cfl would be fine too.

Tops are convient to reduce evaporation and shrimp escapes, but not everyone uses them. They do reduce maintanince a lot though.


----------



## Dovaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, I am well aware of Ghost Shrimps aggression, and I would never plan on keeping more than one species of shrimp in one tank anyway. 

Okay, but I'm still confused on those kit tanks, that come with a glass top. Like I said before, I thought UVB cant pass through it? Or is it some special light? I don't plan on getting a kit, I'm just curious.

Thanks!
-
Dovaz


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

Cherries are a bit easier to get going, ghosties have a larval stage and you just are not always successful getting them breeding and the colony going, I had some going for a good while but it stalled and died out, and no I would not use co2 in a shrimp tank I would get easy low light plants


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

The light will pass through an aquarium glass lid. Window glass has a coating on it to prevent UV penetration. Aquarium lids are not treated. I have kept ghost shrimp and pearl blue shrimp together with no problem. That is until my mollies decided they tasted good. LOL If you provide lots of floating plants the ghost shrimp will breed easily. THey also need a well established tank. The larvae feed on tank mulm and stuff.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

UV light is unneeded for the tank, don't worry about it. Just get a sufficient amount of good quality light for the plants you want.


----------

